# cities with multiple skylines



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

redmanlfc said:


> Loving the L.A pano, shows how much of a mega-city it really is. If there was one drawback, it is that downtown could do with some more talls to make it a real big cluster, but as i say it does look really impressive as it is.


LA still a very young city... there will be more talls within time. The interesting thing though is that in this this pano you are only looking at a small portion of LA.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4003188341/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3863218307/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/3830435452/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/3829640013/


----------



## LR006< (Apr 1, 2008)

*Goiânia, Goiás, Brazil*




























Credits: WP Gyn


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Moscow looks impressive!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Moscow its impressive city indeed


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

sakai said:


> los angeles.
> 
> image from wikipedia:


Wow, my gosh!!!! :eek2: ...... :booze:

This is one of my favorite threads here on SkyscraperCity!!!


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

helee said:


> The whole city


And that's such a great pano of Bangkok too! I loved how you showed lots of other pictures of different skylines of Bangkok metro. Thanks a bunch!:cheers:


----------



## bruceallen61 (Oct 22, 2009)

dubai is my fav.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Tel Aviv - Yafo*
only central part of the metro is shown at the pics

by hollymh/flickr









by Ilya Borovok/panoramio


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*Tel Aviv *


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

A perfect example of a city with multiple skylines would be *Manila*


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

javi itzhak said:


> *Tel Aviv *


eh...
thats an old panorama i have made from my parents roof , time to make new one.


----------



## RamItDown (Oct 14, 2007)

London:



Tawny said:


>





JackF said:


>


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The above photo of Sydney its great from that point of view


----------



## badman814 (Jun 28, 2008)

Tokyo


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

^^Awesome pics of Tokyo, thanks!


----------



## Boardcube (Jan 12, 2007)

Love the pictures of Tokyo!


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

Let's not forget about Sao Paulo, one of the cities with multiple skylines!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland*










*Source: http://media.photobucket.com/image/auckland pano/KohJL/Panorama.jpg*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Chicago*










*Source: http://media.photobucket.com/image/... 2009/chicago_night_adler_pano_PTGuiPro_h.jpg*


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

I found some of Minneapolis!










the one circled on the left is Cedar-riverside, the one in the middel is downtown, and on the right is The University of Minnesota skyline

heres the photo without circles:









and another photo from about the same angle (the only one you can get all 3 skylines in):









http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w150/dathribab/


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Los Angeles:*

D.T. Los Angeles > Wilshire








flickr:kla4067

Century City > Wilshire > D.T. Los Angeles










Westwood > Century City > Wilshire > D.T. Los Angeles









Long Beach 









Woodland Hills









Hollywood


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

I can only think of *Manila* as the perfect example..

*Makati CBD*








by mjlsha

*Rockwell Center*








by sonic07

*Ortigas Centre*








by badzmanaois

*Alabang*








posted by wulizhong

*Bonifacio Global City (New!)*








by TheRick

*Manila Bay/Ermita*








ryandesiderio

... and more. Too lazy to find the smaller ones.


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sydney is a prime example of a city with emerging business districts
North Sydney








by Beppie K of flickr

Sydney CBD








by jaeschol of flickr

Chatswood








by Livija of flickr

Parramatta









Hurstville








by uminarampart of flickr








by Ian Riley of flickr

Many more skylines through-out the Metro Area but can't find pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

L.A. skyline photos are very nice


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> L.A. skyline photos are very nice


Yeah, and Manila + Sydney's too. Those are the best photos of Sydney I've seen so far! :cheers:


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

Atlanta Downtown:



























Atlanta Midtown:



























Together with Downtown and Midtown:



























Atlantic Station:









Galleria / Cumberland / Vinings with downtown / midtown in background:









Buckhead:



























Together with Buckhead:









Sandy Springs:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos from Atlanta downtown and from the other areas of the city


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Forgive me the others, but in this case, Los Angeles is "the city"!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

More of Los Angeles

Studio City









Universal City











Cities within Los Angeles :

Glendale


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

Let's do the same for Toronto with what was just done with Atlanta!


----------



## wardenclyffeforever (Dec 23, 2009)

*Adelaide - Glenelg*

Adelaide is a small Australian city, but there is potential for it to develop a multiple skyline if the beachside suburb of Glenelg continues to build more tall buildings:











In this photo of Brisbane, you can just make out Gold Coast in the distance. The two cities are virtually joined by urban sprawl:











By the way, LA clearly wins this thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gold Coast how far is from Brisbane?


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

70km


----------



## Alvr23 (Jan 29, 2008)

amazing photos!


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Jakarta's skyline is also spread in different areas:

Kemayoran, Central/North Jakarta 

pic by ace4:










Sudirman Skyline, Central Jakarta:

by ace4










Thamrin Skyline, Central Jakarta:

by ace4










Mega Kuningan Skyline, South Jakarta:

by VRS










SCBD Skyline, South Jakarta:

by ace4










Kuningan/Rasuna Epicentrum Skyline:

by ace4










Senayan and Permata Hijau, South Jakarta:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice skyline photos of Jakarta by ace4


----------



## cynister (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pics.

I do think some of these are really pushing the definition of skyline though.
Does an office complex of 3-4 almost identical buildings all under 300-feet really constitute a being called a second skyline? Or 3-4 buildings all under 400 feet? That registers so little impact on me I wouldn't even bother to call it a skyline. What about if it's only 100-200 metres or so from the main cluster? 

I think there's very few cities that truly do have second skylines that aren't just continuations of the first. New York, LA and Toronto are the only true examples that stick out to me from North America.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Utrecht, old and modern skyline...*




























ON THE ONE SIDE, Utrecht has an old skyline, dominated by church towers... 














































BUT it also has a resolutely modern one, especially in the CBD around Central Station... 



















And sometimes both do mix.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Centre and South skyline, Utrecht*



















Besides the city centre (upper photo), Utrecht develops a secondary business centre around the highway crossing A2 and A12, (lower photo) and that has its own skyline. Both are developing rapidly.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

AcesHigh said:


> i find it funny that people mentioned Sidney and Dubai, but have shown ONLY ONE SKYLINE from those cities :|


WHAT?

The pic above clearly shows North Sydney and Sydney, both distinctly separate skylines, much like HK Island and Kowloon (separated by harbour). One of them is taken from inside North Sydney (with buildings clearly visible) so what you would be saying is actually incorrect...

There are several others too such as St Leonards, Chatswood, Bondi Junction, Cronulla, Parramatta, Homebush etc, etc.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Avatar said:


> WHAT?
> 
> The pic above clearly shows North Sydney and Sydney, both distinctly separate skylines, much like HK Island and Kowloon (separated by harbour). One of them is taken from inside North Sydney (with buildings clearly visible) so what you would be saying is actually incorrect...
> 
> There are several others too such as St Leonards, Chatswood, Bondi Junction, Cronulla, Parramatta, Homebush etc, etc.


Thanks Avatar, they're an idiot. :hug:



Here we have North Sydney, then the *Harbour* Bridge which spans the *Harbour* (i.e. Separates the North from the South) and then we have Sydney.









Goran™


To your left we have North Sydney, and to your right, Sydney. Which funnily enough, it's separated by the Harbour!









egordon15


Here's a view which is taken from Sydney looking north over the harbour at NORTH SYDNEY.









Beppie K



Sydney's Skylines;

Sydney:









North Sydney:









Chatswood:









Parramatta: 









Bondi Junction:


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

^^Impressive. Sydney's secondary skylines looks to have pretty decent urbanism hugging it. Most suburban skylines are just condos and office parks surrounded by parking lots and strip malls.

Vancouver, Canada has 6 main skylines and some smaller ones. From largest to smallest after downtown, I'd say Metrotown, Lonsdale, New Westminster, Richmond, Ambleside, Brentwood, Lougheed, Kerrisdale,









Downtown:








Photo includes a render of a twisting ritz-carlton that is under construction. The tallest building seen under construction was completed 2 years ago (this pic is relatively old)

Downtown again with the skyline of Lonsdale across the inlet:









Close-up of most of Lonsdale (which actually has separate waterfront and inland clusters, indiscernable in this pic):









Midtown Vancouver (kerrisdale), with downtown in the background:









The next few images are based on this gigapixel image taken from downtown (highlighted in red):









Metrotown (Burnaby):









Brentwood is one of the newer, blander skylines:









Coquitlam is another less-mature skyline:









part of the Broadway corridor, with the medical district









south Granville section of Broadway corridor, with high-end retail:








^^The towers in the foreground are part of downtown.

Another of Metrotown:
















Aerial showing the relationship between metrotown and brentwood:









Lougheed town centre:









Richmond









New Westminster's skyline is significantly bigger than what this picture reveals, but I went with the nice photo instead =)









And Ambleside:
















Forgot to mention that Vancouver's metro population is 2.1 million, in the same league as Portland, Cleveland, Charlotte, Cincinnati, Milwaukee, Denver, etc


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Impressive smaller skylines!


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

*SAO PAULO - BRASIL*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rednuht


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stankuns/


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

Greater NYC area has, midtown, downtown, Jersey city and brooklyn.


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

wish I knew how to upload pics


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

Sao Paulo is amazing. Looks like twenty cities together!

Los Angeles really have multiple skylines like Manila, Tokyo and NYC but Sidney? Aukland? Vancouver? Utrech? Very nice cities,and awesome photos but not for this topic.
Come on guys, there are only one skyline and a few buildings at 1 or 2kilometres far away...


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

I took these photos from my apartment in Buenos Aires.
This is the northern skyline composed of the districts of Belgrano and Nuñez:









This is Palermo skyline:









This is the downtown and Puerto Madero:









And these two are Caballito in the west of the city (the tower in the second at the right end, is the tallest tower in BA and is 8 km away from downtown):


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*SANTIAGO, Chile*


*Downtown*




*El Bosque - El Golf*




*Nueva Las Condes - Kennedy*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuzusour/4722564847/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juzadee/4724765712/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrodmanjr/4720488430/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrodmanjr/4719838365/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kara_yeo/4713761330/


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

cant believe london is only on one picture. these pictures i saved from the internet ages ago, I'm afraid I can't credit them more, so they're not mine, but they are some of my favorites. 
the pics aren't new - The Shard will tower in the middle of course starting a third cluster..


----------



## Mr.Creole (Mar 16, 2010)

Los Angeles clearly had the best of multiple skylines separated apart.he winner

L.A. is the winner by far


----------



## moon993 (Oct 29, 2011)

Downtown Toronto








Yonge & Eglinton


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome shot, a bigger pic would really be nice..


----------

